# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Copper in Seachem Flourish... enough to harm shrimp?



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I have just recently added my amanos to my 75 gal and am dosing seachem flourish for the first time since their addition. Their is a minor amount of copper in Seachem's product... should I be worried. On the bottle it reads it at .00005%


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I have just recently added my amanos to my 75 gal and am dosing seachem flourish for the first time since their addition. Their is a minor amount of copper in Seachem's product... should I be worried. On the bottle it reads it at .00005%


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My ferts also contain small amounts of copper but they do no harm to my shrimp.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

A couple weeks ago I tried figuring out how much Flourish you could dose before reaching levels that the EPA indicates might be toxic to sensitive freshwater animals. Daphnia are often the limiting critter. Flourish contains so little copper that you can dose pretty freely without worrying about the shrimp. In fact, your tap water may well contain more copper then you will get from a reasonable dose of Flourish.


Roger Miller


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

right on. I assumed as much... but just wanted to double check.

Thanks!


----------

